# Looking for a good sealer for masonite/hardboard



## emrhappy (Aug 12, 2012)

Greetings all…

I just finished an out feed/assembly table… It 4 layers 1/2" OSB then 2 3/4" MDF topped with 3/16" hardboard/masonite. I wrapped it in some maple hardwood to protect the corners. I'd like to seal the top to prevent it from swelling if it gets wet. Even though the top is 'sacrificial' and I'll replace as needed, I'd still like to get some protection on it. Any suggestions? I've tried poly, but it's not working out too well… Very slick and scratches very easy.

Thanks!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Aerosol lacquer should work pretty well, much thinner during the application than poly and should result in a fairly hard surface. Despite being hard to start with, tempered Masonite can still suck up quite a bit of whatever thin finish you use.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I made some counter tops with masonite and finished them with shellac. It took several coats as the first really was sucked into the board. They looked good after about 4 coats of the shellac.


----------

